# Manaheim's Kitchen Remodel 2012



## manaheim (Sep 16, 2012)

Why 2012?  Because I expect it to be a total disaster and I'll have to redo it in 2013.  (KIDDING!)

Anyway, I did pour on my usual "real estate skills" for these shots, so technically if you'd like to c/c me, you're welcome. However, I put them here because I kinda slacked on cleaning up the clutter in the kitchen because these were really mostly for us to remember "what was".

Anyway, I figured some might be interested to watch as things moved along.

==1==






==2==





==3==





==4==


----------



## paigew (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice! Remodeling is fun  What are your plans for this huge kitchen with awesome windows?


----------



## Overread (Sep 16, 2012)

Your kitchen needs more cat in it - but otherwise looks good!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 16, 2012)

paigew said:


> Nice! Remodeling is fun  What are your plans for this huge kitchen with awesome windows?



We're going to replace the windows.   Same size, just nicer looking.

We're also going to tear off that peninsula and turn it into an island.  Replace all the cabinets... white on the perimeter, dark cherry island. Granite countertops.  A couple small glass cabinets up top on the "fridge wall".  Change to a cooktop/in-wall oven/micro combination.  Mantle-like hood over cooktop.  New cabinets will go to the ceiling.  In-cabinet/under-cabinet lighting.  Recessed lighting in ceiling.  Rusticish looking wood floors.  Ummmm... bigger mouldings on doors and windows.  Oh!  We're putting a "charging station" inside one of the cabinets, so all the ipods and iphones and such will have someplace to hide and we won't have to stare at them.  Granite countertops.

I think that's it? 



Overread said:


> Your kitchen needs more cat in it - but otherwise looks good!



Oh there's a cat in every single one of those shots, trust me.  I just managed to move the camera enough so you couldn't see them.   With 4 maine coon cats in the house, having a cat present is almost unavoidable.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy moly!  That wide angle makes the distance from the kitchen to anywhere look long enough that you'll get hungry all over again just by the time you get from here to there!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah that Sigma 10mm is still my main worker-bee lens.  It does some nice stuff.  I really do need to get an FX replacement, though so I can use the D800 instead of the D300 for this kind of stuff.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 16, 2012)

My sister-in-law and her husband recently completed a kitchen upgrade from a 1950's style kitchen.  It started as a $30K design, which increased to $45K when they decided that one wall had to go, and eventually ended up at $85K by the time all the unforseen but necessary work ended up being done.  A house is a system, and changes in one part of the system almost always require changes upstream and downstream, some of which can be anticipated, but lots gets found out as the work progresses.  Whatever you've budgetted for, it would be prudent to be able to pay for up to 100% more.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 16, 2012)

The floor in #3, uh, kind of looks like the side of the Matterhorn   Kind of sloping down a bit to the left, I think.  I know, wide angle lenses and keystone correction.

Otherwise very nice.  I actually like things the way they are now compared to mine


----------



## seakritter (Sep 16, 2012)

Good luck to you, I have been a Kitchen Designer for 30 years. I taught design for 12 years, I'm back to pretty much private practice and other general remodeling as well. I'd be happy to give you any advice if you need it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 16, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> Yeah that Sigma 10mm is still my main worker-bee lens.  It does some nice stuff.  I really do need to get an FX replacement, though so I can use the D800 instead of the D300 for this kind of stuff.



14-24!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my gawd--what a messy kitchen! I think 95% of TPF'ers would like you to come over to their houses and make their kitchens equally messy! I mean cvap--that backpack is hanging crooked!!!!! And, and, and........uh....there's a blue dishtowel there!!! IN THE KITCHEN!!!!! We need amolitor to come into this thread and start talking about "American kitchen tropes" and stuff like that! Yeah!  [waiting, waiting...waaaaiting....]

Looks quite alright!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 16, 2012)

pgriz said:


> My sister-in-law and her husband recently completed a kitchen upgrade from a 1950's style kitchen.  It started as a $30K design, which increased to $45K when they decided that one wall had to go, and eventually ended up at $85K by the time all the unforseen but necessary work ended up being done.  A house is a system, and changes in one part of the system almost always require changes upstream and downstream, some of which can be anticipated, but lots gets found out as the work progresses.  Whatever you've budgetted for, it would be prudent to be able to pay for up to 100% more.



Hahaha... we've done kitchens before and we know this house pretty well.  We also have a fixed price quote with a very experienced contractor.  I think we're about as well positioned to make this work as we can be.  That said, we budgeted about 10% over what our current expenses are just to be sure.  100% is... um... a lot.    Basically if we spent that much on a kitchen in this house, we'd be pretty much out of our gourd.    We'll see!  



SCraig said:


> The floor in #3, uh, kind of looks like the side of the Matterhorn   Kind of sloping down a bit to the left, I think.  I know, wide angle lenses and keystone correction.
> 
> Otherwise very nice.  I actually like things the way they are now compared to mine



hahah... yeah, gotta love those huge wide angles, right?  Can minimize it a bit by camera position, but wanted the higher-level view.  

In truth, lots of people who hear we are remodeling are like "uh, that's a nice kitchen... why are you remodeling?"  I mean it's "fine", but it's pretty dated, dark, and the tile is HORRIBLE.  Also, we're probably spoiled from having our last kitchen...







Ugh... my GOD that was a nice house.  I so desperately miss so many elements of that place.



seakritter said:


> Good luck to you, I have been a Kitchen Designer for 30 years. I taught design for 12 years, I'm back to pretty much private practice and other general remodeling as well. I'd be happy to give you any advice if you need it.



Thanks very much!  I appreciate that!



Rotanimod said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe... yup, it's on the list.  In fact, it's quite literally the LAST thing on my list, which is pretty amazing.



Derrel said:


> Oh my gawd--what a messy kitchen! I think 95% of TPF'ers would like you to come over to their houses and make their kitchens equally messy! I mean cvap--that backpack is hanging crooked!!!!! And, and, and........uh....there's a blue dishtowel there!!! IN THE KITCHEN!!!!! We need amolitor to come into this thread and start talking about "American kitchen tropes" and stuff like that! Yeah!  [waiting, waiting...waaaaiting....]
> 
> Looks quite alright!



hahahahah...  yeah what's with the "trope" thing? 

Anyway, yeah, well... see that pic of our last kithen?  THAT was clean, man.   I'm pretty anal about clean kitchens.   There can be clutter all over my office, but I HATE it in the kitchen.


----------



## victornicholas (Sep 21, 2012)

What a wonderful kitchen!! Looks beautiful, the cabinets and its colors are amazing. Kitchen is considered to be a heart of any home for a number of activities. Hence it is important to maintain its shine and gleam all the time. The only best way to do this job is to consider kitchen remodeling which is a real fun and excitement.


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2013)

Terrible, you need to rip out the center island an put in a nacho/waffle bar.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> Terrible, you need to rip out the center island an put in a nacho/waffle bar.



Oooooo!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2013)

Your old kitchen has an island blocking off the refrigerator from the triangle workflow sink, range, frig.   Nice though.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Your old kitchen has an island blocking off the refrigerator from the triangle workflow sink, range, frig.   Nice though.



The old kitchen was kinda weird.  New one has an island  blocking too, but differently.  We gotta get the backsplash done so I can show everyone.


----------

